# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  شروع کار با RFID و ارتباط با برد آدوئینو

## Mori Bone

سلام دوستان. میخوام rfid رو شروع کنم و اینکه هیچی نمیدونم ازش و یک مبتدیم ولی برنامه نویسی سی شارپ حرفه ای هستم. ی راهنمایی کلی میخوام ک باید از کجا شروع کنم برای انجام ی پروژه مبتدی و ساده مثلا مدیریت محصولات مغازه یا کتاب های کتابخونه یا درب ورود خروج. در ضمن من ی برد آردوئینو (Arduino Uno Rev3) دارم. باید چ کنم؟؟؟؟

پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برای شروع میبایست یک ماژول RFID Reader  تهیه کنید. این مناسب به نظر میرسه:

ماژول کارت خوان آر اف آی دی با قابلیت خواندن و نوشتن - RFID Reader & Writer RC522
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/RC522_R...ml?search=rfid


کد مثالش هم در همون صفحه لینک داده شده.

----------


## Mori Bone

> برای شروع میبایست یک ماژول RFID Reader  تهیه کنید. این مناسب به نظر میرسه:
> 
> ماژول کارت خوان آر اف آی دی با قابلیت خواندن و نوشتن - RFID Reader & Writer RC522
> http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/RC522_R...ml?search=rfid
> 
> 
> کد مثالش هم در همون صفحه لینک داده شده.


سلام. ممنون از توجهتون. میخواستم بدونم تو تهران فروشگاه قابل اطمینان سراغ دارید حضوری بخرم؟

----------


## Mori Bone

ی سوال دگ اینکه اگه من ماژوالی ک شما معرفی کردید رو بخرم و روی برد اردوئینو خودم نصب کنم و داخل اردوئینو اطلاعات داخل تگم رو بخونم حالا چطوری برای ی برنامه سی شارپی بنویسم ک بتونه اطلاعات رو با اطلاعات داخل دیتابیس چک کنه؟ :متفکر:

----------

